# Dog ripped off Toenail



## Jason Glavich

So last night I let the dogs in and find my dogs paw was bleeding. I put the other dog up and started to find out what was going on. I see the nail and think ok this is going to be a quick fix. I started cleaning the area, got the cone of shame out and was going to fix her up. Then the bleeding kept getting worse, and the nail looked funny, like smaller than the rest.

That is because there was no nail, just the meat of the inside of the nail, the quick was fully exposed. I felt horrible, the cleaning process had to of made the pain pretty bad. So off to the E Vet and sure enough he confirmed, trimmed some hair, got it cleaned out the whole way, sent me on my way with some prescriptions and a hefty bill.

So anyone ever had this happen? If so how long was recovery? He said I cana remove the bandage after 2 days but to keep it covered as long as possible. There just seems to be no good way to keep her off of it.


----------



## ReedCreek

Yup; I've had it happen several times to the same dog each time.  He just seems to always have "toe nail issues". Followed the same procedure you are following and it was cleared up in no time (week or two at the most- for my dog at least). I know it looks bad and you feel bad for the dog; but it sounds like you are doing exactly the correct thing. It was hard to keep the bandage on; I just gave up that fight after a bit; just keep it clean and give the antibiotics to prevent possible infection and keep your eye on it. Good luck!


----------



## Jason Glavich

ReedCreek said:


> Yup; I've had it happen several times to the same dog each time.  He just seems to always have "toe nail issues". Followed the same procedure you are following and it was cleared up in no time (week or two at the most- for my dog at least). I know it looks bad and you feel bad for the dog; but it sounds like you are doing exactly the correct thing. It was hard to keep the bandage on; I just gave up that fight after a bit; just keep it clean and give the antibiotics to prevent possible infection and keep your eye on it. Good luck!


I would like to know how they can rip the whole thing off and leave the painful part. She seems miserable, but at least she is sleeping now with the pain pills.


----------



## D Osborn

Be careful ( I am sure you will) as one dog I had got a terrible infection and was quite sick. Also, it may grow back funny. I HATE toenail issues. 
Dr. Sherman told me years ago to dremel the nails that got hurt, as they split faster than others.


----------



## Jim Danis

I had this happen 4-5 years ago. My dog ripped the sheath of and just the quick was remaining. This was during a hunting trip and there wasn't a vet around for miles. I had some quick clot in a first aid kit and poured it on his nail. Bleeding stopped and all was fine. We continued to hunt for 3 more days. I cleaned it after every hunt and kept my dog kenneled most of the time except for hunting. He had no problems


----------



## Carol Cassity

Toenail issue cost me a run at the Grand title this spring. Blitz tore his with the quick sticking out the bottom the MORNING of the second series. Ah well, timing is everything.

To answer your original question. The quick usually receds within a couple of days. I have seen several toenail problems with dogs. The nail will grow back over the next couple of weeks. Keep an eye out for swelling and infections. The dog will tell you a lot - look for how much they lick the paw.

Good luck

Carol


----------



## RetrieverLuvr

Your lucky he ripped the whole thing off. Once you have had dogs that split their toenails down the middle you will understand. Its easier if they just rip the whole thing off. Kinda like a de-gloveing. I am fortunate my dogs wear boots in winter so they know to keep boots on. Duct tape the bandage if you have to. Quicks usually dry up fast if kept clean. If it smells funny or looks yellow or greenish soak it or use some anibiotic ointment to keep infection at bay.


just a side note....My curly's name is Qwik. She has split her nails numerous times and its such a PAIN! Her favorite time to do it is right before her last pass for a title. I was thinking of changing her Official name to "Sun Devil Split Toenail" since she already has the right call name!

I have her on gelatin and I think its helping....havent had many problems lately....knock on wood.


----------



## Jason Glavich

RetrieverLuvr said:


> Your lucky he ripped the whole thing off. Once you have had dogs that split their toenails down the middle you will understand. Its easier if they just rip the whole thing off. Kinda like a de-gloveing. I am fortunate my dogs wear boots in winter so they know to keep boots on. Duct tape the bandage if you have to. Quicks usually dry up fast if kept clean. If it smells funny or looks yellow or greenish soak it or use some anibiotic ointment to keep infection at bay.
> 
> 
> just a side note....My curly's name is Qwik. She has split her nails numerous times and its such a PAIN! Her favorite time to do it is right before her last pass for a title. I was thinking of changing her Official name to "Sun Devil Split Toenail" since she already has the right call name!
> 
> I have her on gelatin and I think its helping....havent had many problems lately....knock on wood.


Yeh I will be watching it closely after the bandages come off(48-72hours), I am hoping it goes smoothly and no more issues. My biggest concern is the chance of infection. She has a boot to go over the bandage when she goes outside.


----------



## frontier

I've had a couple torn toenails on dogs down to the quick... 

I found the easiest method while healing was to take old socks, cut them to the appropriate height..and then vet wrap the top..

Socks Can be washed and changed out as needed when dirty or wet.

I use diluted betadine solution as a foot soak after the first few days.


----------



## 1st retriever

No help here but the mental picture in my head...dayum that has to hurt!


----------



## ReedCreek

frontier said:


> I've had a couple torn toenails on dogs down to the quick...
> 
> I found the easiest method while healing was to take old socks, cut them to the appropriate height..and then vet wrap the top..
> 
> Socks Can be washed and changed out as needed when dirty or wet.
> 
> I use diluted betadine solution as a foot soak after the first few days.


Forgot about using the old socks; I used this method as well...worked pretty good, although he likes to shake off the sock, but easier to put back on than tape and it can be washed and a clean one put on...


----------



## D Osborn

I used baby socks with vet wrap, and if it was raining would wrap with the sticky Saran wrap stuff. Since we had it happen often, same nail, I bought ruff wear boots for the winter.
Once I started dremeling he quit splitting the nail.


----------



## Jason Glavich

1st retriever said:


> No help here but the mental picture in my head...dayum that has to hurt!


Yeh i would say so. I have never seen this dog show an ounce of pain, broken foot, eye ulcers, puppy birth x13,12 inch barbwire gash never even winced...But tonight I tried to clean the area and her teeth were chattering and she was shaking and whining. I decided at that point to leave it up to the professionals.


----------



## godoggo

My dog did this two years ago up in the mountains training. Had to have it trimmed back by vet and then it was wrapped for a time. After a couple of weeks he was still sensitive so I used my husband's hunting booties for dogs on front paws. On both so as to not cause a weird gate in front by walking weird. I used the booties for another couple of weeks but started hiking, walking and letting him do land work while booties are on. Kind of depends on how dog heals and acts. It took a while for nail to actually grow out again.


----------



## blklabdog

I had a dog tear her toe nail completely off (like you described) last hunting season when she hung it in the rail while jumping out of my boat. Bled like crazy - sore for a few days. Watch infection closely (I used LA-200 for an antibiotic). We didn't take her to the vet. She was back in the swing of things in a week or so - but watch that infection!


----------



## justin300mag

I have had 2 dogs rip toenails off completely. never taken them to the vet for it or wrapped it. I have just cleaned it with hydrogen peroxide and put neosporin on it twice a day both healed up nicely.


----------

